# Low minimum and one off printing on black and darks



## vikvarwoo (Jan 22, 2013)

I think I am at my wits end. 

I'm a startup that originally planned to create my own designs and sell them. Well, I've grown into a custom design tshirt company apparently. My dilemma is that most of my clients like black shirts (I prefer them myself) but as I've quickly come to realize, blacks and darks are not the easiest to work with. I'm having no trouble finding companies that can print bulk custom transfers but I cannot find anyone to print one offs or small jobs for me. Both of the DTG printers in my area only print whites and lights. I have a heat press but I don't like using the heat transfers because I'm not really a fan of the quality I've seen. I really want to find someone or some product I can use to make my one offs and sample tees. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Any suggestions?


You can find TONS of DTG printers that print on dark t-shirts at Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

Just contact them for quotes on contract printing


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## BlueCottonLeann (Nov 12, 2012)

We have no minimums and do print DTG on black and other dark shirts. Please shoot me an email if you're still looking for a printer. We'd love to work with you.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Vik

You could take a look at our t-shirts. You can use your heat-press to print in full color from 1 shirt.

Sublimation is not heat transfers. Is a printing technique with vibrant colors, that has no texture in the fabric and lasts as long as the shirt.

You don't have to buy a sublimation printer to begin with. Many members of the forum will sell sublimation transfers to you at a great price.


----------



## vikvarwoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Max Dos said:


> Hi Vik
> 
> You could take a look at our t-shirts. You can use your heat-press to print in full color from 1 shirt.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Max. I'll check it out!


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Except you can't sublimate on dark or black shirts!


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi David.

Of course you cant' sublimate on black fabric, but we have a workaround for that. Our shirts are black but have a white blank space in the front. We have letter, tabloid and custom shape blank spaces available. Look in my signature to check then out.

Thank you!


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Try dowling graphics in clearwater florida.. great transfer quality. low minumums.. wonderful people to work with
dlac


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We can help in Long Beach. We do wholesale DTG printing on our FreeJet line of printers.


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Pm me if interested. We use Brother printers for darks & lights and we're not to far from long beach

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

